# HELP! Datei überschrieben - wie bekomme ich die ursprüngliche zurück??



## Carazo (9. Oktober 2005)

*HELP! Datei überschrieben - wie bekomme ich die ursprüngliche zurück??*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe eben mit dem Windows Movie Maker gearbeitet. Vorhin dann habe ich nach einem Neustart des Programms statt des "Öffnen"-Buttons das "Speichern" geklickt...

nur war da meine Leiste natürlich leer, nun habe ich meine Projektdatei überschrieben!

Wie rette ich die die alte Datei? Wie gelange ich an die ursprüngliche Version zurück?

Bitte helft mir... !!!

P.S. Ich nutze Windows XP Home...


----------



## IXS (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HELP! Datei überschrieben - wie bekomme ich die ursprüngliche zurück??*



			
				Carazo am 09.10.2005 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Habe eben mit dem Windows Movie Maker gearbeitet. Vorhin dann habe ich nach einem Neustart des Programms statt des "Öffnen"-Buttons das "Speichern" geklickt...
> 
> ...



Du musst nur eine Datei erstellen, die die exakten magnetischen Gegenwerte der zuletzt geschriebenen Datei hat und diese damit exakt überschreiben. Dann kannst du mit Hilfe einer Restmagnetisierungshardware die Daten der alten Datei regenerieren.
 

Anders ausgedrückt: Mit  Windows-Mitteln, hast Du verloren.


----------



## steven-91 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HELP! Datei überschrieben - wie bekomme ich die ursprüngliche zurück??*

http://people.freenet.de/datenrettung/ 

diese programme helfen dir ganz leicht alles wieder zu kriegen was du aus versehen gelöscht hast, weil Windows beim löschen von dateien diese nicht wirklich löscht sondern nur zum überschreiben freigibt.

!!!Wichtig!!!

du musst das programm auf eine andere festplatte installieren oder du betest und hoffst das das programm auf ein altes überschrieben wird


----------



## IXS (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HELP! Datei überschrieben - wie bekomme ich die ursprüngliche zurück??*



			
				steven-91 am 10.10.2005 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> http://people.freenet.de/datenrettung/
> 
> diese programme helfen dir ganz leicht alles wieder zu kriegen was du aus versehen gelöscht hast, weil Windows beim löschen von dateien diese nicht wirklich löscht sondern nur zum überschreiben freigibt.
> 
> ...



Man kann gelöschte oder zerstörte Daten damit retten... aber nicht überschriebene.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HELP! Datei überschrieben - wie bekomme ich die ursprüngliche zurück??*



			
				steven-91 am 10.10.2005 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> http://people.freenet.de/datenrettung/
> 
> diese programme helfen dir ganz leicht alles wieder zu kriegen was du aus versehen gelöscht hast, weil Windows beim löschen von dateien diese nicht wirklich löscht sondern nur zum überschreiben freigibt.


Die Datei wurde aber nicht gelöscht, sondern überschrieben. Und somit läßt sich da nix machen.


----------



## Carazo (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HELP! Datei überschrieben - wie bekomme ich die ursprüngliche zurück??*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.10.2005 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> steven-91 am 10.10.2005 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es half nur die cleverness, regelmäßig eine videodatei erstellt zu haben und anschließend die Disziplin, stundenlange Arbeit nachzuholen und am Ende noch alles besser zu machen, als es am Anfang war..

mal ehrlich, für diese Lücke muss es doch Lösungen geben...
dennoch danke für Eure Hilfe....


----------

